# 92 s4 alarm problem and roof leaks help!!



## audidrifter (May 19, 2007)

doing this for a friend, he is purchasing a 1992 s4 (lucky bastard) anyway the car has a few issues, one being the roof leaks from the inside poors out right to the back window when on a slope is it just the drains? or was there a known problem I'm to aware of? and second and foremost, the alarm is said to be going off at random so the battery was always just disconnected, dead battery? how do you reset the alarm and once again was there a previous issue I'm not aware of that u guys know of? 



thanks for any help at all


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's not much traffic here so you might be better off asking this question at audiworld. Great car but I never heard of any known problems with the sunroof but I may be wrong. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------

